# Why are some peple so evil?



## ladyt25 (23 July 2013)

So, we spent Sun/Mon in Devon and a friend looked after he horses and our stable cat. She calls Mon morning to say cat is injured and bleeding on his face. She took him to our vet who find a large hole in his jaw.

Vets call later to say his jaw is broken. No idea how. We decided for them to operate so today that's what they did. Turns out he has been shot!  However, not just that. The evil b*stards were not satisfied shooting him once, no they shot him in his jaw and the vets also found a bullet lodged in his spine as well 

They can't remove that so it'll have to stay. His jaw is pinned and will take weeks to heal and he will have to be syringe fed until he can eat again.

What is wrong in the brains of these people?

ETA - 'o' missing from title (computer key issues!!!)


----------



## hayley.t (23 July 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about this, I hope he makes a good recovery. Poor cat.


----------



## ladyt25 (23 July 2013)

Thanks. Am just so angry as they have had to come on to our land to do it as it's not like it's near houses so not an angry cat-hater annoyed with cats on their garden or something.  If I ever find them, god help them!


----------



## hayley.t (23 July 2013)

Its awful. Do people lamp around your land? I wonder if someone has gone on without permission or was on the boundary and mistook him for a fox in the lamp. Not that that is an excuse. we had one brought in to work the other day that had been shot several times with an air rifle. It makes me very mad too. I've not long moved to my boyfriends farm and people have permission to come shooting at night but other people come on too without permission and i'm terrified that someone will shoot one of my cats. One of our neighbours sheep was shot with a rifle one night.


----------



## ladyt25 (23 July 2013)

Our land is bordered by farmers fields. There were people shooting Sat afternoon in the woods as the farmer allows some people to shoot the rabbits and they are all pretty decent people. I do wonder about lamping though as the farmer has baled some silage and left a normally shut and locked gate to that field open so I wonder if someone has crossed it to the field bordering ours. I don't think they could mistake our cat for a fox though. We had a previous cat shot too but we know who did that. He lost a leg as a result and he was only a kitten at the time. It's worrying people going about with guns when we have horses in the field. They obviously do not care what they are shooting at!


----------



## Tiffany (23 July 2013)

Poor cat and what a shock for you. Some people are cruel beyond belief! I hope he makes a speedy recovery and that something awful happens to the people who shot him.


----------



## _GG_ (23 July 2013)

This is just the most appalling thing to read. Your poor cat. I really wish him a speedy recovery x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 July 2013)

I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## JFTDWS (23 July 2013)

Poor cat.  People are dismal.  I hope he recovers well.


----------



## ladyt25 (24 July 2013)

Thanks. It's be 6 weeks before the jaw will heal and he's got to be syringe fed (not fun!) until he can eat. He's not going to enjoy being shut in a cage in a house when he's used to having the stables. By all accounts though he's been loving the attention at the vets! Just hope the pellet in his spine isn't going to be a ticking time bomb


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 July 2013)

Oh golly that's such a worry. Will they re x-ray to check that the pellet is stable and hasn't moved?

I hope the syringe feeding goes well.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 July 2013)

sikos, poor little cat..  Our little Mishka had a pellet tin her back, she lived with it for years till it worked its way out enough for a vet to remove it.   These people ought to have a pellet shot into them .


----------

